# IP Configuration alert



## Primavera (Mar 7, 2006)

I just had an "IP Configuartion" alert box pop up saying that my IP address was in use by "00:14:51:2f:4b:00". I put this in my browser and it took me to what appears to be some sort of software, website developing site that doesn't work. Is my network being used by someone else? How can i check to see who is on my network?

I am using OSX - cable modem and linksys router

Thanks for any help


----------



## jh2112 (Mar 7, 2006)

Primavera said:
			
		

> I just had an "IP Configuartion" alert box pop up saying that my IP address was in use by "00:14:51:2f:4b:00".


This is a mac address (also known as Airport id) not an ip address. A mac address is unique to each computer. This mac address may be your own computer.
To find your mac address go to Network and then choose 'airport' or ethernet, whatever you use to connect to the router.
Hope this helps


----------



## Primavera (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks - the id is not quite the same - it must be the other computer on the network. I really appreciate your help. It's not so spooky now.
Thanks again


----------

